# LJUBLJANA Brdo-Residential Complex



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*3.Construction update 11.10.2010*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*4.Construction update 11.10.2010*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*5.Construction update 11.10.2010*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*6.Construction update 11.10.2010*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*7.Construction update 11.10.2010*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Construction update 14.10.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Construction update 14.10.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*3.Construction update 14.10.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*4.Construction update 14.10.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Construction update 15.10.2010*

*1.view*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Construction update 15.10.2010*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*3.Construction update 15.10.2010*

*2.view*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*4.Construction update 15.10.2010*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*5.Construction update 15.10.2010*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*6.Construction update 15.10.2010*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Construction update 20.10.2010*

*They reached the top of blocks*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Construction update 20.10.2010*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*3.Construction update 20.10.2010*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*4.Construction update 20.10.2010*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Construction update 27.10.2010*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*9.Construction update 27.12.2010*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*
1.Construction update 3.1.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*
2.Construction update 3.1.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*
3.Construction update 3.1.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Construction update 19.1.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Construction update 19.1.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*3.Construction update 19.1.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Constriction update 22.1.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Constriction update 22.1.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*3.Constriction update 22.1.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*4.Constriction update 22.1.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Construction update 19.2.2011
*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Construction update 19.2.2011
*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Construction update 7.4.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Construction update 4.5.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Construction update 21.6.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Construction update 8.7.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Construction update 9.7.2011*

*They started ti build new road. Nice.*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Construction update 9.7.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Construction update 17.7.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*5.Construction update 23.9.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*6.Construction update 23.9.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*7.Construction update 23.9.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*8.Construction update 23.9.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Construction update 2.10.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Construction update 2.10.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*3.Construction update 2.10.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*4.Construction update 2.10.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Construction update 8.10.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Construction update 8.10.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*3.Construction update 8.10.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Construction update 16.10.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Construction update 16.10.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*3.Construction update 16.10.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*4.Construction update 16.10.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update 19.10.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update 28.10.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Construction update 1.11.2011
*
*1.*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Construction update 1.11.2011
*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*3.Construction update 1.11.2011
*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*4.Construction update 1.11.2011
*
*2. New bus station
*


















*New buildings*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*5.Construction update 1.11.2011
*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Construction update 6.11.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Construction update 6.11.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Construction update 13.11.2011*

*1.*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Construction update 13.11.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*3.Construction update 13.11.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*4.Construction update 13.11.2011*

*2.*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*5.Construction update 13.11.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Construction update 27.11.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Construction update 27.11.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*3.Construction update 27.11.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*4.Construction update 27.11.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Construction update 8.12.2011 *

*Blocks 1.*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Construction update 8.12.2011 *


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*3.Construction update 8.12.2011 *


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*4.Construction update 8.12.2011 *

*2.*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*5.Construction update 8.12.2011 *


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*6.Construction update 8.12.2011 *

*3. new road.*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*7.Construction update 8.12.2011 *


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Construction update 18.12.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Construction update 18.12.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update 25.12.2011 (Panorama photo)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update 5.2.2012*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update 19.2.2012*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update 2.3.2012 (1/2)
*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update 2.3.2012 (2/2)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update 10.3.2012 (1/2)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update 10.3.2012 (2/2)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update 23.3.2012*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex 12.1.2013 (1/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex 12.1.2013 (2/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex 12.1.2013 (3/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex 28.1.2013 (1/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex 28.1.2013 (2/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex 28.1.2013 (3/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex 17.2.2013 (1/10)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex 17.2.2013 (2/10)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex 17.2.2013 (3/10)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice progress


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex (2/11)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex (3/11)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex (4/11)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex (6/11)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex (5/11)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex (6/11)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex (7/11)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex (9/11)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex (8/11)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex (9/11)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex (10/11)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex (11/11)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex 26.4.2013 (1/16)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex 26.4.2013 (2/16)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex 26.4.2013 (3/16)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex 26.4.2013 (4/16)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex 26.4.2013 (5/16)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex 26.4.2013 (6/16)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex 26.4.2013 (7/16)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Brdo Complex 26.4.2013 (8/16)*


----------

